# My two.



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Mr Tom now 11.75 years old.














And new arrival Tigger, he arrived 11 days ago,
and born 12.11.21.
Tortie and white little boy, one of the very few.














Both napping together.








P.S
Tigger turned out to be a little girly.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi they are so cute and tortie a lovely colour


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Thanks for replying Tiggs, 
Mr Tom isn't a people cat and only will come to me or the wife, if the door knocks or someone else comes in doors he makes a bolt for his hiding places. I have one particular friend who is of Chinese decent and he is gentle soft spoken and is the only other person he will ask for a fuss. Mr Tom dotes on me and will curl up to sleep by my side at nights.
The newcomer Tigger the wife selected locally and wanted a Grey and White boy though we haven't seen one locally available, we decided to get him as a new pal for Mr Tom. It was only after searching on the interweb his colouring that we realised that Tortie & White in males are scarcely rare due to the genetic make up.
He has settled well and a bit mad at times as most kittens are, and Mr Tom has pretty much accepted him and apart form the odd cuff around the ears defers to the youngster which I am so proud of him for doing so.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

What a cute couple, is Tigger a typical nortie tortie?


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Thus far Tigger has in the main been very playful nothing nortie yet.
Mr Tom is accommodating to him, he has scowled at him once or twice but has stopped doing so now, mainly if annoyed he bats Tigger with a paw.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

An update, the seller and I got it wrong. Tigger is a little girl as we had a visit today to the vet where she had her first course of vac's and worming. Co-incidentally the kitty in ahead of us was her ginger & white brother.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Nealh said:


> An update, the seller and I got it wrong. Tigger is a little girl as we had a visit today to the vet where she had her first course of vac's and worming. Co-incidentally the kitty in ahead of us was her ginger & white brother.


Wow her brother was there, how lovely. I was surprised to hear that male tortie and white cats exist, so I'm not surprised to hear your lovely Tigger is a little girl. I was thinking I bet she's a girl :Hilarious. I've had two wonderful (female) tortie and white cats and neither were naughty, far from it…, just purr fect in fact . Maybe the odd few too many "gifts" from the first, like live slow worms etc, but no, not naughty.

Your cats look adorable ❤.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

An update on how my two lovelies are getting on.
These pics say it all.

The first two are with the knitted toys QOTN made for them, the snake is now missing the last segment as Mr Tom took to it with glee and has abused it. The missing segment is now Tigger's comfort toy and she carries it all over the house.



















This morning is rest and cleaning time, Mr Tom becomes handy for something to rest up against.
Tigger is growing quite well and is now 1.8kg


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Nealh said:


> Tortie & White in males


 Gorgeous. Sure I read some time ago that male tortoiseshells are one in about 3000? Not sure who counts them though. I know it was very scarce. A vet told my neighbour that gingers were always male - I told him I'd had three female, so not that unusual. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Tigger's seller got the sexing wrong and tbh the wife and I didn't pry, I knew males were rare and it was the vet who confirmed he was actually a she.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

They are so cute lovely cats


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Thankyou Tiggs , Mr Tom is a real gentleman cat. He will put Tigger in her place and snap at her but then it gets to a point where he simply walks away. He really is quite gentle to her.

Tigger isn't very naughty, she has pulled the net curtain down a couple of times but it is only on a sprung loaded rod, other wise a little curtain climbing. 
She appears to have a good teacher in Mr Tom and seems to follow his lead in trying out things.
She has copied him to jump on the bathroom cill to drink from the basin, she followed him to the window cill behind the curtain to pose at the world as they pass esp in the morning to catch the easterly morning sun.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

They sound happy cats and no doubt they bring you much fun


----------



## Ellis Garza (9 mo ago)

Very beautiful cats. Especially, tricolor. I love them very much.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Mr Tom is sitting next to me now purring away, such a lovely natured boy.
Tigger is somewhere, probably upstairs. She has a date with the vet on Tuesday for her spay, I haven't mentioned it to her though.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Stiil good friends both enjoy each others company.
Mooching about on the patio area.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Nealh said:


> Stiil good friends both enjoy each others company.
> Mooching about on the patio area.
> View attachment 579697


Lovely photo of the gorgeous duo @Nealh.


----------



## Nealh (12 mo ago)

Thankyou TriTri , luckily they have a reasonable sized quiet garden with many hiding places to scour and camoflage themselves. I just monitor her in the garden so I know where she is.
Her eyes in this pic has picked up the sparrows that inhabit my copper beech hedge boundary line with next door, if she was a cartoon cat they would be out on stalks.


----------

